# topping the ball



## dkleejr (Jul 30, 2006)

i went out and played a round today only my second time I was on a course . my problem was i was topping the ball with my irons . fat shots only 20 or so yards. any suggestions?:dunno:


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

grab the club hold it straight out cock your wrists 90 degrees then put it down on the ground and step a little closer itll feel weird for awhile.


----------



## DRY HANDS (Jul 27, 2006)

I find many beginners think they need to lift the ball off the ground instead of letting the loft of the club do that job. Chances are you're lifting up immediately after impact in an attempt to get the ball airborne and you are probably finishing your swing on your right side. Try hitting the ball with more of a decending blow and finish on your left side.


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

Try shifting your weight to your left sideon the downswing and finish in a more balanced position. people top the ball when they dont shift their weight and hit the ball off their back foot.


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

Yea thats definitley a must.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

But first and foremost, going right back to the beginning - you are keeping your head still and focusing on the back of the ball right through impact?

If not then, shifting weight forward or moving ball position around aint gonna help a bit.


----------



## Subaru41 (Jul 31, 2006)

dkleejr said:


> i went out and played a round today only my second time I was on a course . my problem was i was topping the ball with my irons . fat shots only 20 or so yards. any suggestions?:dunno:



I had the same problem. but a Pro Golfer taught me to keep my chin down and have my knees bent. After impact make sure your chin is touching your right should. Also very improtant is to look at your right heel with your chin rested on your right shoulder after hitting the ball.


----------

